# brakets — genero



## .Jordi.

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber, que genero tiene la palabra _brakets _(o _brackets_, creo que las dos formas se usan) en catalán. Y si no es mucha molestia también os rogaría que me dijerais si lo mismo sucede en castellano. Es que no estoy seguro si va en plural o en singular — en un foro he vist les dues formes, us poso uns exemples:_

Una noia amb brakets la considereu guapa igual o amb ella ja no _(_ella _= _brakets_? )_
kla k segiras sen guapa i anka ra ta dire una altra kosa u seras mes xk sa suposa k am ls brakets millores la teba dentadura_ (_ls = les o els en aquest cas? _)_
wenu noia no pateixis per aixo k numes u purtaras un temps_ (es pot utilitzar el pronom _ho_ si volem referir-nos a brakets?)
_Jo el porto desde fa 6 anys
si jo els vaig portar 1 any i ja se'mn va fer etern_

Gracies per avançat


----------



## Demurral

Bones!!

A mi em sona bé amb els dos géneres, però és cert que ho utilitzo i ho escoltat més en masculí!
Tot i així, t'he de dir que normalment els diem "els ferros", perquè hi ha poca gent que sàpiga què són els "brackets", només qui els ha dut i gent propera.

Has de saber que un pronom personal fort no pot utilitzar-se mai per a referir-se a una entitat inanimada. Has de reformular la frase utilitzant els pronoms febles pertinents, canviant verbs, etc.




T'escric les frases amb el mínim de faltes possibles (no sé si se m'escapa alguna), per a que en tinguis versions normals, sense llenguatge sms. També les tractaré de fer més "entenibles"!

-Trobeu que una noia és igualment guapa si porta brackets, o si EN duu/porta ja no us ho(=guapa) sembla tant?

-Esclar/És clar que encara seràs MACA!; i encara diria més: ho seràs més perquè se suposa que amb els bràquets millores la teVa dentadura.

-VA noia, no (hi) pateixis, que només els portaràs un temps.

-Jo en porto DES DE fa 6 anys.

-si jo els vaig portar durant(no és necessari, però s'enten millor) 1 any i ja s'em va fer etern.



Algunes correccions són una mica llepafils, però suposo que ja et va bé, no?


fins una altra!

DeM


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola Demurral 



Demurral said:


> A mi em sona bé amb els dos géneres, però és cert que ho utilitzo i ho escoltat més en masculí!


Peró en plural, oi? O en singular? És que a la Xarxa puc trobar tant _el bra(c)kets_ com _els bra(c)kets_. En castellà també en dieu més _los hierros _que _los bra(c)kets_?




> Algunes correccions són una mica llepafils, però suposo que ja et va bé, no?


De debò no calia que les corregissis, ja que no tinc cap problema en entendre el llenguatge SMS, però igualment t'ho agraeixo molt, ets molt, molt amable  (només em sorprèn una mica que hagis traduït _wenu_ com _va_ i no com _bueno_ ).

Moltes gràcies .


----------



## Demurral

els o les bràquets...sempre plural!! un bràquet és cada una de les peces quadradetes que van enganzades als dents.

No he fet les correccions per que penses que no les podies entendre, sinó perquè he llegit al perfil que la tva llengua nativa era el polonés....més val corregir-les i que sapigues que algunes de les coses qeu estas aprenen no són del tot correctes tot i que els parlants les utilitzem..."bueno", per exemple, és un calc del castellà, i a tu t'ha semblat "estrany" que o corregís! ^^ oi que m'entens??

au i do!

DeM!


----------



## Demurral

Demurral said:


> Els bràquets...sempre plural!! Un bràquet és cada una de les peces quadradetes que van enganzades *a les* dents.
> 
> No he fet les correccions *perquè *pens*é*s que no les podies entendre, sinó perquè he llegit al perfil que la teva llengua nativa era el polonés....més val corregir-les i que s*à*pigues que algunes de les coses q*ue* est*à*s aprenen*t* no són del tot correctes tot i que els parlants les utilitzem..."bueno", per exemple, és un calc del castellà, i a tu t'ha semblat "estrany" que ho corregís! ^^ oi que m'entens??
> 
> au i do!
> 
> DeM!


----------



## andriubcn

Opino de la mateixa manera que ho han fet els companys.

Sempre ho he escoltat en plural (brackets) i en gènere masculí (de fet els he portat i per això me'n recordo, quan anava al dentista  ). 

De totes maneres, com bé diuen, cadascun del quadradets que va a una dent és un bracket.

Espero que et sigui d'ajuda!


----------



## Interfecte

A mi m'agradaria insistir en la primera resposta d'en Demurral. Normalment la gent parla de portar "ferros" a les dents i no pas de "brackets". De moment no crec que sigui gaire majoritària la paraula anglesa. Potser més endavant sí que es generalitza, però ara mateix no. En el Termcat hi he trobat l'adaptació catalanitzada "bràquet", curiosament en singular i femení.


----------



## Dixie!

Interfecte said:


> A mi m'agradaria insistir en la primera resposta d'en Demurral. Normalment la gent parla de portar "ferros" a les dents i no pas de "brackets". De moment no crec que sigui gaire majoritària la paraula anglesa. Potser més endavant sí que es generalitza, però ara mateix no. En el Termcat hi he trobat l'adaptació catalanitzada "bràquet", curiosament en singular i femení.



Aquí sempre se n'ha dit ferros també, tot i que al col·legi on treballo cada cop sento més els nens dir "brackets".


----------



## Boires

si jo els vaig portar 1 any i *se'M* va fer etern (ho tenies ben escrit)
(no sé si se m'escapa alguna)- no sé si se me N'escapa alguna
és clar que seràs maca: i et diré una cosa EN seràs més...

... 

L'ús dels pronoms és una mica complicat... 
D'altra banda, jo ho he sentit de les dues maneres, però sempre en masculí plural. Els ferros i els bràquets


----------

